# New LGD pup, need tips for introducing to goats



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We just bought a lgd pup yesterday and need some tips on introducing him to our goats. I have 2 older does that have not been with a lgd and HATE him already. He has been kept with goats since he was born. I kept him in a small pen last night by himself, near the door so they'd all have to walk by him. I wasn't sure which goats would accept him, so let him out this morning with me watching. The older does immediately wanted to attack him, my 3 youngest does were a little pushy with him but not as horrible, but enough to scare him. And my 2 middle does are okay with him, I've kept them inside the barn in a stall with him all day and they could care less that he is there. The one doe, Mocha, was more than happy to share dog kibble with him arrg :roll: 

Should I seperate him into another field with the 2 does that like him? The shed there is not as warm, and the other does will not be able to see him and get used to him. Or should I keep him up in the barn and keep letting him out under supervision? I hate to have to leave my 2 does locked inside so much too, and don't want to leave him inside alone. I could also just take the 2 does and the pup down to the other field during the day and back up to the barn at night so they aren't stuck inside 24/7 :chin: What would be best for a proper intro?

Here is Hoss


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...so cute.... congrats..

The big bully does... will slam him...for sure...

you could Share a fence line... to the goats... so they can see each other and smell the pup.... or put him in a cage... in the pen ..with the goats... so he can't get slammed... he will be protected unsupervised either way.... As they get use to each other...then you can try to put the pup in with the more docile goats....supervised...if that goes well I would then bring out one bully at a time....to confront the pup....if the pup gets slammed ...he will learn to keep his distance...and know the boundaries....of what the goats will allow......there is risk of him getting hurt ...but with LGP... it is a learning process.....as the Does... get more use to the pup....they will accept...the fact.... that he is part of the fixture.... ...make sure... he stays protected from being slammed... when you can't watch him.... :wink:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

The does actually did warm up to him yesterday and I've been able to keep him out all day with him. The older does are still giving him the hairy eyeball, but seem to just run from him when he comes near. He has a small stall that I put plywood over the door so only he can get in. And he was locked in when the 2 more docile does again last night. The one doe has really taken to him and hangs out with him outside. Now the only problem I am having is that he is getting out of the electric fencing to play with our other dogs. He knows it is naughty though, as soon as I yell at him he high tails it back to the field. Its hard yelling at something so cute. 
We had planned on replacing the fencing with boxwire, just wasn't planning on doing it in the snow! The wire was really meant for a horse field, we had just added a lower wire to keep the goats in, but its definately not going to keep kids in.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Aww he is adorable!!  Sounds like your doing great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh that is good to hear... :hi5: 

Glad ...he has a buddy ..sounds like.... things are going well and you are doing the right thing.... :thumb: 

Aww the electric fence .. :doh: ....I would add another line.... 

definitely.... if your pup can get through it..... your babies will as well..... Or.... as you mentioned .....replacing the fence itself.... I would say... put a shock collar on him and zap him ....when he gets to close to the fence line... but... it is a little harsh... 

Or get one of those boundary lines....not sure the exact name of it... for dogs to keep them away from the fence line...


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We just spent the afternoon putting up some wire, we had to plow along the fenceline first though! Only took us a few hours to put up 1/3 of the field, so should be able to get it all done tomorrow, then just have to wrestle with the high tensile.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Way to go.... :hi5: :greengrin:


----------

